# Looking For Paul Gregory, John Cooper



## Phil Houghton (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Guys are you out their???
Thought I would post this message to see how you are doing or whether any of our crew mates have any news about you both Phil


----------



## LEEJ (Mar 25, 2006)

Phil,
there was a Paul Gregory in Blue Star in the 80's who ended up in Fishers.Is he the same?
Rgds.
LeeJ


----------



## Phil Houghton (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi LeeJ sounds like the one and same. I sailed with him in Fishers on a couple of occassions. he had come over from Blue Star.
Rgds Phil


----------



## LEEJ (Mar 25, 2006)

Phil,
I think I am right in saying that he lives in Barrow now.
Rgds, LeeJ


----------



## chris mullaney (Nov 22, 2008)

*re Paul gregory John cooper.*

Hi Phil, Can give you any info you require on paul, or john. John cooper was my best man at my wedding 30 yrs ago ,and we stay in touch always.Was out having a drink with him last week in shields. Likewise, john can tell me all about paul, who i beleive has recently finished with fishers,John is still with fishers, and sailed with paul for the last few years. Regards, Chris Mullaney.


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

chris mullaney said:


> Hi Phil, Can give you any info you require on paul, or john. John cooper was my best man at my wedding 30 yrs ago ,and we stay in touch always.Was out having a drink with him last week in shields. Likewise, john can tell me all about paul, who i beleive has recently finished with fishers,John is still with fishers, and sailed with paul for the last few years. Regards, Chris Mullaney.


Paul Gregory was a top guy to sail with: evertonian from bootle if i remember right. He could do good impersonations of fellow crew members. I sailed with him on Hoegh Duke and Southland Star. We had a laugh on the Hoegh Duke, some of the names that trip: Neil Mcbride, Pete McKenna, Mick Gilmore, Bobby edwards. Paul Morris, Pete Thomas, George smart (electrician - what a guy). Captain was Windy Wilson, mate was Peter ? (SSN member now captain with whoever took over the fleet)
Would love to meet up with Paul again - a good shipmate for sure!!!
Mick S
PS. Chris i'm not sure if we have met or sailed together? I'm a good mate of Stiffy (aka Neil Turner) and your name is sure familiar.


----------



## Phil Houghton (Aug 23, 2005)

chris mullaney said:


> Hi Phil, Can give you any info you require on paul, or john. John cooper was my best man at my wedding 30 yrs ago ,and we stay in touch always.Was out having a drink with him last week in shields. Likewise, john can tell me all about paul, who i beleive has recently finished with fishers,John is still with fishers, and sailed with paul for the last few years. Regards, Chris Mullaney.


Chris,

Thanks for the information and hope you are well. I am glad he is still aboard MV Fishers I had some good trips with John and he did mention on numerous times that he was your 'Best Man'. I can tell you he was really chuffed that trip in Kobe when you where in Dry Dock and occassionally that trip he would do his trade mark sand dance through the mess room bollocko! Please pass on my best regards to him and hope he is doing ok. Paul was an absolute star also and the three of us had a book club going to pass the time of day as the trips we did where spot on. I came across a picture on this site of John on the 'Saxonia' in 81 with that usual non plussed look after a few cervessas.
Regards Phil


----------



## chris mullaney (Nov 22, 2008)

Mick Spear said:


> Paul Gregory was a top guy to sail with: evertonian from bootle if i remember right. He could do good impersonations of fellow crew members. I sailed with him on Hoegh Duke and Southland Star. We had a laugh on the Hoegh Duke, some of the names that trip: Neil Mcbride, Pete McKenna, Mick Gilmore, Bobby edwards. Paul Morris, Pete Thomas, George smart (electrician - what a guy). Captain was Windy Wilson, mate was Peter ? (SSN member now captain with whoever took over the fleet)
> Would love to meet up with Paul again - a good shipmate for sure!!!
> Mick S
> PS. Chris i'm not sure if we have met or sailed together? I'm a good mate of Stiffy (aka Neil Turner) and your name is sure familiar.


Hi mick,Chris mullaney here, trying to remember if we sailed together,but am also a good freind of stiffs,had some amazing times and runs ashore with him. hes still with R.F.A., sails with a mate of mine. Im going down to this re-union in liverpool in august,hope it comes off as im really looking forward to seeing some of them again!! Info is on lofty shears website/p&ocl crew web site .......Regards,Chris.


----------



## Bluekenny2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi all, both Paul and John are still working for Fishers in Barrow,I'll pass on any message if you want.


----------



## steveriley (Jan 29, 2010)

*hi phil*

hi phil,
jc is on leave at the momemt, paul is on the osprey but due to go on leave soon, we are all still with pntl, paul still lives in liverpool, jc in south shilds
regards
steve riley


----------

